# Plastic on ceiling in basement (unconditioned space)



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

anything that you put up there would have to be covered with dry wall if it is flammable. atleast in my area it is code. unfaced insulation is fine but any faced insulation or plastic vapor barrier has to be covered.
nicko


----------

